# Where to mount a Power Strip on a Workbench?



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has mounted a power strip on their workbench? I built a workbench that's going to be in the center of my shop and was able to use the concrete dividers as a way of running a 14/3 extension cord to it. Now I'd like to see some ideas of where you guys mount the power strips before I mount mine. I'd hate to drill into the bench only to hate the location. I'd appreciate any ideas. Thanks!


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Before you do anything, use your tools for awhile and see where you would like to plug in. Let the need dictate the where.
My work bench is also a clamping table, assembly table, and outfeed table. I have power on both ends of one side. I can't even get to the back side so no need for it there.

One is a power strip and the other is a double outlet in a metal conduit box.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I have 2 mounted on my bench….One on each end, and mounted to the legs….out of the way…...But…I have floor plugs in my shop, so it was easy…...Power right at your fingertips…...


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Depends on your workspace, of course, but I have a 2×4 that runs perpendicular above the table, and I have a power strip on it as well as my heavy extension cord that hands on hooks that run across the board.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I like the idea of having one on each side and your photo, Rick, gave me an idea on where I will mount mine. It'll be on the back leg, but mounted so that it's facing towards the bench. I'll have to pick up a 2nd power strip later. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I did mine just like Rick's and have the cord under some of those foam mats to keep from tripping over it.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I finally mounted mine. I'm waiting on the 2nd power strip to mount on the other end. I like these because of the 2000+ Joule protection, equipment warranty, 15 Amps , and the side outlets for easy access.


----------



## DonB (Jan 11, 2011)

Originally, I had mine mounted on the top/back rail of the bench. I moved it to under the front lip of the bench for two reasons. One was to stop dragging the cord across the workbench when I was working at the assembly table. Since everything except the workbench is on wheels I couldn't mount it on the assembly table. Secondly, the dragging cord was not a problem when plugged in under the lip of the bench.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Some of the above locations don't look very convenient and I would think 'convenient' is the whole point of a powe rstrip. I would figure out a way to mount it at the back and facing you. Add it horizontally to a board screwed to the back of the bench or figure out a way to mount it to that concrete divider.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm actually finding out that my location is very convenient. That side plug is a wonderful thing. I can't imagine having more than one or two tools connected at once on my workbench area, so it works out quite well without affecting the aesthetics of the front of my workbench (I'll have a 2nd power strip on the other side with the same side-plug). I just needed a good way of bringing power to the middle of the garage and this is working out quite well.


----------

